# Carry Package Request UK-CY



## Harry Brown (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm having trouble locating Camping Gaz 907 Cylinders in Cyprus.

Click Link> Campingaz - R 907

I especially need this type due to size restraints.
If there is anyone driving over from the UK, who would be willing to take one or two of these over to Cyprus with them for me.
I would happily pay for your time and effort.

Or is there currently a man with van service from UK to Cyprus?
Thank you.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Try these people

LHUKCY


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Harry Brown said:


> I'm having trouble locating Camping Gaz 907 Cylinders in Cyprus.
> 
> Click Link> Campingaz - R 907
> 
> ...


Lee Horne can help you for a small fee. Just call him

LHUKCY


----------



## Harry Brown (Mar 1, 2016)

Thank you, unfortunately LHUKCY are unable to help. They didn't state why. I'm assuming because its gas cylinders.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Do you visit the TRNC? I believe that they may have them there. A walk across the border would be an easy way to find out.


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

Harry Brown said:


> I'm having trouble locating Camping Gaz 907 Cylinders in Cyprus.
> 
> Click Link> Campingaz - R 907
> 
> ...


I'm sure you must have checked The Barbecue Store in Nicosia - I recall they are agents for Campingaz and at least may order the material if they don't hold it in stock? They have a website you can refer to.


----------



## Harry Brown (Mar 1, 2016)

I don't suppose you know roughly where do you? Thanks



expatme said:


> Do you visit the TRNC? I believe that they may have them there. A walk across the border would be an easy way to find out.


----------



## Harry Brown (Mar 1, 2016)

Yes I have checked them, thanks for pointing them out though. The saga continues...
;-)




bencooper said:


> I'm sure you must have checked The Barbecue Store in Nicosia - I recall they are agents for Campingaz and at least may order the material if they don't hold it in stock? They have a website you can refer to.


----------



## Harry Brown (Mar 1, 2016)

So.....

No luck with finding cylinders.
Only one other thing for it, and that's to fill it myself from a larger cylinder.
Would someone be so kind as to take a picture of the type of connector that is on top of their cylinder please (from bar-b-q, heater, etc)? And if you have the other end too, even better! (I'm not in CY at the mo, or I would just go and look)
Something like this? Products - Intergaz Ltd | Cyprus LPG importers and distributors.

I think I know the type of connector but just need a close up, to be sure.
I can then source the appropriate adaptors and make up a transfer hose.

Thank you very much in advance.
You're beautiful


----------



## bencooper (Mar 20, 2013)

Harry Brown said:


> So.....
> 
> No luck with finding cylinders.
> Only one other thing for it, and that's to fill it myself from a larger cylinder.
> ...


Before embarking on this idea ensure that Cyprus "lpg" is compatible with the Campingaz in your bottle which I believe is butane, whereas lpg is a natural product, quite variable constituents regionally and seasonaly, and usually a propane/butane mix. Using a different gas for your appliance may require a different regulator and/or replacement gas nozzles (if that's even possible on your appliance). Finally, transfering gas from a donor bottle will be very inefficient unless the donor is much larger than your campingaz bottle, or you can use the residual lpg in another compatible appliance.


----------

